# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Поздравления с Пасхой

## ZYOBRA-70

*Поздравляю всех с Пасхой Господней!*
Светлое Христово воскресение - это праздник человеколюбия, когда мы забываем об ожесточении в наших душах. Сам праздник символизирует собой  надежды на возрождение и  вечную жизнь, и переводится как «избавление». Будем в этот день полны веселья, надежды и воистину христианской любви. *Христос воскресе!*

----------


## Sanych

Всех христиан со светлым праздником!!!!

----------


## Mouse

Во истину воскресе!
Желаю всем ощутить мир и благодать в своём сердце!

----------


## SDS

Высшей Силе, которая материализовала души наши в телах наших, не составит труда по призванию души дематериализовать и призвать и её земное тело.
Буде на то Выбор Желания и Повеления Ея.
Потому - Во истину воскресе!

----------


## vova230

Всех форумчан со светлым праздником Воскресения Христова

----------

